# Scrappy Doo Babies



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I've been pretty busy lately, but I wanted to sneak in some picture of Scrappy Doo's 2016 babies. They are just over one week old. Hopefully I can get some better pics soon.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

As always, gorgeous kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> As always, gorgeous kids!


Thanks Stephanie and Karen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Love them! They are beautiful!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look great


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wonderful little chubbies!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are ADORABLE!!! See Tim, isn't color fun?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cool but what are they?


----------

